# Neue Kameratechnik: Erst fotografieren - spaeter am Rechner fokussieren



## |======[75%]==| (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das amerikanische Startup-Unternehmen Lytro hat eine Kamera entwickelt, welche die Farben, die Intensitaet sowie die Richtung des einfallenden Lichts aufzeichnen kann und diese Informationen in einem neuen Bildformat zur spaeteren Nachbearbeitung speichert. Auf diese Art kann man zu einem beliebigen spaeteren Zeitpunkt den Schaerfefokus in einem Bild neu festlegen. Diese sogenannten Lichfeldkameras sollen nach Angaben des Herstellers jegliches fokussieren bei der Bildaufnahme ueberfluessig machen. 

Wer sich gerne ein eigenes Bild davon machen moechte wie das Ganze funktionieren soll, der kann das auf der Seite von Lytro mit vielen zum Test verfuegbaren Bildern durchspielen (einfach ein Bild im Seitenhintergrund zum rumspielen auswaehlen).

Also das nenne ich mal innovativ!


----------



## Leandros (23. Juni 2011)

Cool. Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (23. Juni 2011)

Das wird aber nur bei klein aufgelösten Bilder möglich sein. Da die Mikrolinsen recht viel platz brauchen und auch nicht viel kleiner werden können, da man nicht kleiner werden kann als die größte Wellenlänge des sichtbaren Lichtes. Zudem man bei sovielen Linsen braucht man viel licht um das bild nicht unterzubelichten.

Ich finde ist ne nette Spielerei, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Deimos (23. Juni 2011)

Sehr interessant - dafür gibts ein Danke! 

Das nenne ich mal wirklich innovativ. Ob das Prinzip allerdings Erfolg haben wird, wird stark auf die Anwenderfreundlichkeit in der Praxis ankommen.
Bin gespannt auf Tests!

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Grunert (23. Juni 2011)

Das ganze sehe ich skeptisch.

Das gleiche lässt sich genauso mit einer kleinen Blende realisieren.
Da dann quasi alles im Fokus ist. Im nachhinein kann man dann eine künstliche Tiefenunschärfe hinzufügen.
Und so sehen die Bilder auch aus ^^

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass das ganze ein *fake* ist 
Bin mir sogar relativ sicher


----------



## Citynomad (23. Juni 2011)

Hört sich sehr interessant an. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wann das ganze verfügbar und bezahlbar sein wird. Klingt für mich aber besser als der Ansatz von Nvidia (?) damals mit den vielen Linsen und der Bildverarbeitung per GPU.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Juni 2011)

Sieht irgendwie zu übertrieben aus mit dem "weichzeichnen".
Hätte lieber eine Kamera die möglichst viel scharf aufzeichnet statt nur einen bestimmten Punkt.


----------



## Kubiac (23. Juni 2011)

Du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung von der Materie oder? 
Bilder die alles im Fokus haben, also scharf darstellen, sind nicht wirklich realitätstreu. Selbst deine Augen stellen nur auf ein Objekt scharf. Der Rest in unscharf. 
In den neuen Nokia Handys gibt es EDoF-Linsen die das gesamte Bild scharf darstellen, ohne Autofokus. Damit ist aber keine Makroaufnahme möglich. Das wäre was für dich.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2011)

|======[75%]==| schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das amerikanische Startup-Unternehmen Lytro hat eine Kamera entwickelt, welche die Farben, die Intensitaet sowie die Richtung des einfallenden Lichts aufzeichnen kann und diese Informationen in einem neuen Bildformat zur spaeteren Nachbearbeitung speichert. Auf diese Art kann man zu einem beliebigen spaeteren Zeitpunkt den Schaerfefokus in einem Bild neu festlegen. Diese sogenannten Lichfeldkameras sollen nach Angaben des Herstellers jegliches fokussieren bei der Bildaufnahme ueberfluessig machen.
> ...


Die besten Fotos sind immer noch die wo man nicht im Nachinein irgendwas verändern oder anpassen muss.  

MfG


----------



## omega™ (23. Juni 2011)

Musst du ja nicht, du kannst.


----------



## KrHome (23. Juni 2011)

Grunert schrieb:


> Da dann quasi alles im Fokus ist. Im nachhinein kann man dann eine künstliche Tiefenunschärfe hinzufügen.
> Und so sehen die Bilder auch aus ^^


Mein Gedanke: Bild mit maximaler Schärfentiefe aufnehmen, den Sensor aber die Tiefeninformationen im Raum auslesen lassen und dann am PC automatisch einen auf den Tiefeninformationen basierenden Weichzeichner anwenden lassen. Macht fotografieren für Knippser wieder einen Tick angenehmer. 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie zu übertrieben aus mit dem "weichzeichnen".
> Hätte lieber eine Kamera die möglichst viel scharf aufzeichnet statt nur einen bestimmten Punkt.


 Du warst bestimmt der Typ, der mich letztens, als ich mit der DSLR und Festbrennweite unterwegs war, gefragt hat wieviel "Zoom" die denn hat und meine Antwort "garkeinen" mit einem: "So'n Schrott" quittiert hat.


----------



## Jami (23. Juni 2011)

Die Technik gibt es schon lange, Adobe hat sie schon seit mehreren Jahren in der Entwicklungsabteilung. Aber schön dass da mal was passiert!


----------



## Dark Messiah (23. Juni 2011)

interessant, mal schauen was das mit sich bringt


----------



## NCphalon (23. Juni 2011)

Wär natürlich was schönes für Schnappschüsse, wenn ich da bedenk wie lang so manche Knipse brauch um zu fokussieren un dann muss es nochnetma richtig sein^^


----------



## Superwip (23. Juni 2011)

> Das amerikanische Startup-Unternehmen Lytro hat eine Kamera entwickelt, welche die Farben, die Intensitaet sowie die Richtung des einfallenden Lichts aufzeichnen kann


 
Verstehe ich das richtig?

Geht es hier um eine _digitale Hologrammkamera_?

Wenn ja ist das ein enormer technischer Fortschritt, der sehr, sehr weit über eine Nachbearbeitungsmethode hinausgeht, es ist die wohl bedeutendste Entwicklung in der Geschichte der digitalen Fototechnik seit der Entwicklung der ersten CCD Sensoren- Nobelpreis inc; wenn die Technik leistbar wird sind herkömmliche digitale Kameras in wenigen Jahren "retro"!


----------



## Progs-ID (23. Juni 2011)

Ein Danke von mir für die News. Die Technik ist mal wirklich klasse.


----------



## nyso (23. Juni 2011)

Öhm, das und noch viel mehr gibts auch aus Deutschland

http://www.raytrix.de/index.php/kameras.html


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich komm nicht auf die Website, aber laut google ist die Raytrix R11 nen feines Stück


----------



## nyso (23. Juni 2011)

Ja, deren Server ist offenbar ziemlich lahm. Aber deren Technik ist der die der TE vorgestellt hat noch deutlich überlegen^^ Immerhin hat man die bessere Technik und kann aus den Daten sogar gleich noch 3D-Modelle entwickeln^^


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juni 2011)

Sieht ziemlich geil aus...kann man sowas schon kaufen?


----------



## omega™ (23. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Öhm, das und noch viel mehr gibts auch aus Deutschland
> 
> Kameras - Raytrix GmbH


 
Kostet auch dementsprechend, ich denke mal mit den anderen Kameras möchte man auch den Privatmann mit normalen Einkommen ansprechen.


----------



## DesmondHume (23. Juni 2011)

Das klingt wirklich sehr interessant!


----------



## nyso (23. Juni 2011)

omega™;3126465 schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet auch dementsprechend, ich denke mal mit den anderen Kameras möchte man auch den Privatmann mit normalen Einkommen ansprechen.


 
Zwischen 5000 und 16000€ wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Domowoi (23. Juni 2011)

Also die Bilder die ich gesehen habe (ich gebe zu nicht alle) sehen so aus , als das sie sehr leicht zu faken wären. Ich würde so weit gehen und sagen ich könnte ein ähnliches Bild erstellen. Würde ich mich nur bisschen besser mit Flash auskennen.


----------



## heisenberger (24. Juni 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung von der Materie oder?
> Bilder die alles im Fokus haben, also scharf darstellen, sind nicht wirklich realitätstreu. Selbst deine Augen stellen nur auf ein Objekt scharf. Der Rest in unscharf.


 Ja, aber da wo man hinschaut ist scharf! Wenn ich aber auf nem normalen Foto weg vom Focuspunkt schau ist da unscharf, was ist also realistischer...?


----------



## Superwip (24. Juni 2011)

> Du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung von der Materie oder?
> Bilder die alles im Fokus haben, also scharf darstellen, sind nicht wirklich realitätstreu. Selbst deine Augen stellen nur auf ein Objekt scharf. Der Rest in unscharf.


 
Du hast wohl das Prinzip nicht verstanden...

Die Kamera nimmt ein Bild auf, dass weit "realitätstreuer" ist als jenes, dass das vergleichsweise primitive menschliche Auge aufnimmt...


----------



## exa (24. Juni 2011)

Neu ist das nicht, schon vor 2 Jahren wurde ein Prototyp vorgestellt (damals in der Fotofachzeitschrift gelesen), da sieht man mal wieder wie lange sich sowas immer hinzieht...


----------

